# Τριήμερο προβολών ντοκιμαντέρ για το ΔΝΤ 9-10-11 Ιουνίου



## oliver_twisted (Jun 8, 2010)

Τριήμερο προβολών ντοκιμαντέρ
στο Σινέ Φιλίπ, Θάσου 11, Πλατεία Αμερικής

Είσοδος ελεύθερη

Έξι ντοκιμαντέρ για τον ρόλο των αγορών και των παγκόσμιων οικονομικών οργανισμών σε διαφορετικές γωνιές του κόσμου από το 1970 μέχρι σήμερα. Καταγράφονται ομοιότητες και διαφορές με την Ελλάδα του 2010 και ξυπνούν ελπίδες για συλλογικές μορφές αντίστασης.

Πληροφορίες και το πλήρες πρόγραμμα εδώ: http://www.sporos.org/node/1035


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2010)

Να βάλουμε και την αφίσα ή είναι πολύ μεγάλη;


----------

